# Can't import zpool after updating to 10.0-RELEASE



## frankofo (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi there,

today I upgraded from version 10.0-STABLE to 10.0-RELEASE. I actually had to reinstall the system due to an issue while loading the encrypted root partition on startup. 
Anyway, now I'm unable to import my old zpool that was created in version 10.0-STABLE. I'm getting the error message:

```
status: The pool can only be accessed in read-only mode on this system. It
    cannot be accessed in read-write mode because it uses the following
    feature(s) not supported on this system:
    com.delphix:spacemap_histogram
action: The pool cannot be imported in read-write mode. Import the pool with
    "-o readonly=on", access the pool on a system that supports the
    required feature(s), or recreate the pool from backup.
```
_uname -r_ gives me 10.0-RELEASE-p1.
Did anyone have the same error, or does anyone know how i can fix it? Creating a new pool is not a solution for me due to the lack of 8 additional HDDs . 
I hope that someone is able to help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpa (Apr 11, 2014)

You didn't upgrade to 10.0-RELEASE but actually downgraded. Your 10-STABLE installation was newer than what you have now installed and the ZFS subsystem supported features that 10.0-RELEASE doesn't support. Upgrade to the latest 10-STABLE again and your ZFS pool should work again.


----------



## frankofo (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh dammit. Thought that 10.0-RELEASE was newer . I'll try it. Thank you very much for your help .


----------

